# anyone had this????



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

so as I posted before i was on 60mg/dy of Tapazole, my Endo just called as they got my blood test from Wednesday and I have stop taking it for 48 hours and then resume 10mg/day.

I guess that must mean my labs are getting better.

Hmmm
Leanne
here are my labs from 9/22 9/29 range
TSH .05-------05 ------.30-4.7
FT4 36.9----23.8-----9.1-23.8
FT3 22.4------8.2------2.5-5.7

so I guesss they are ddropping it cause my levels went down!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> so as I posted before i was on 60mg/dy of Tapazole, my Endo just called as they got my blood test from Wednesday and I have stop taking it for 48 hours and then resume 10mg/day.
> 
> I guess that must mean my labs are getting better. I don't get a copy until I go for my next weekly bloodwork.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! You are not kidding! That is remarkable. How do you feel? TSH will soon rise. It takes a while for it to realize what is happening! LOL!!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

i felt so much better this afternoon. Mornings have been pretty good all week but afternoons right after I took my meds I would get really tired and week. Today I feel great...considering.
Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> i felt so much better this afternoon. Mornings have been pretty good all week but afternoons right after I took my meds I would get really tired and week. Today I feel great...considering.
> Thanks!!


Hey..................one great day at a time!! Thank goodness for small blessings!!!

This is very very good news.


----------

